# Under-cabinet Coffee Maker & New Radio



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I have been convinced that "someday" I would do this but never found the motivation. Well the motivation came on our last trip when we forgot to pack the coffee maker









So OUT came the factory white elephant under cabinet radio and IN went the new coffee maker in it's spot. Also installed was a Kenwood car stereo w/iPod input above the microwave. Since the micro is close to the old radio location, all the radio wires reached the new location easily. I'll be installing a small holder of some sort on the wall next to the radio to hold the iPod when in use.

Not pictured are the newly installed speakers that replaced the factory junkers. I'm still amazed that they were wired together on the left channel only, not stereo. DUH! And this not an accident as every Outback I have heard of has them this way. CAN YOU HEAR ME OUTBACK!?!? Geez. I had to also pull down a vent trim to get my fish tape in the roof and pull another speaker wire for stereo.

Anyway, all turned out well and here is a pic of the results.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mods Jim!








Your under-cabinet coffee maker rocks!

Try mounting one of those white wire baskets next to your stereo for the iPod...You could always use velcro in the meantime









What brand/model stereo and speakers did you put in??


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Great mods!!!!!!!! I can hear that cow bell ringing in Canada
















Thor


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Kewl JIM! Now...where are you putting the XM receiver, huh??? The Flagstaff we are looking at has one of those. Mark luvs him some XM. LOL. 
Great looking setup you got there bud,
Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nice job there Jim !!









I see yet another thing added to an otherwise growing list of mod's









Btw what brand/model coffee maker is that.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like it. looks great. good idea. im doing it!!!

oh ya, good question above. what coffee maker did you find ?
DT


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I'm still amazed that they were wired together on the left channel only, not stereo. DUH! And this not an accident as every Outback I have heard of has them this way. CAN YOU HEAR ME OUTBACK!?!? Geez.


I had this on my list of fixes for my first service visit. I had heard about the wiring, but just told them that the balance controls on the stereo didn't work so something must be wired wrong.

I was told by the service manager that the tech looked at the hookups at the back of the radio and everything was according to plan. He said that the radio was actually made with a common negative connection for both left and right channels.

If we had an ambitious lawyer type among us maybe we could file a class action and all get reimbursed for replacing the factory junk that's clearly called a "stereo" in the literature.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

Looks good!









Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

California Jim said:


> I have been convinced that "someday" I would do this but never found the motivation. Well the motivation came on our last trip when we forgot to pack the coffee maker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome mod...I love it!!! I have wanted an under the counter coffee maker for so long, BUT one of the service guys where I bought my camper, said I would have to reinforce the cabinet. Did you have to add wood to the underside of the cabinet?? If so, please explain??? I have the perfect Mr. Coffee + spot to put it, but I did not have hope that it could be done...Thanks for your post, and your picture, and please let me know...


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I'm still amazed that they were wired together on the left channel only, not stereo. DUH! And this not an accident as every Outback I have heard of has them this way. CAN YOU HEAR ME OUTBACK!?!? Geez.


I had this on my list of fixes for my first service visit. I had heard about the wiring, but just told them that the balance controls on the stereo didn't work so something must be wired wrong.

I was told by the service manager that the tech looked at the hookups at the back of the radio and everything was according to plan. He said that the radio was actually made with a common negative connection for both left and right channels.

If we had an ambitious lawyer type among us maybe we could file a class action and all get reimbursed for replacing the factory junk that's clearly called a "stereo" in the literature.








[/quote]

Ambitious Lawyer Type --























Well, great idea anyway Jim







(I hate the way our "stereo" sounds)

HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> I'm still amazed that they were wired together on the left channel only, not stereo. DUH! And this not an accident as every Outback I have heard of has them this way. CAN YOU HEAR ME OUTBACK!?!? Geez.


I had this on my list of fixes for my first service visit. I had heard about the wiring, but just told them that the balance controls on the stereo didn't work so something must be wired wrong.

I was told by the service manager that the tech looked at the hookups at the back of the radio and everything was according to plan. He said that the radio was actually made with a common negative connection for both left and right channels.

If we had an ambitious lawyer type among us maybe we could file a class action and all get reimbursed for replacing the factory junk that's clearly called a "stereo" in the literature.








[/quote]

Ambitious Lawyer Type --























Well, great idea anyway Jim







(I hate the way our "stereo" sounds)

HEIDI
[/quote]
there actually is a lawyer amongst us, but I can't remember who! they use really big words anyway!








I was recently reading papers from MY lawyer on a situation and I said ? and ? and ?.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Our under cabinet coffee maker fits just right under the little flip top table at the end of the kitchen counter.










Jessica


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

skippershe said:


> ....one of the service guys where I bought my camper, said I would have to reinforce the cabinet. Did you have to add wood to the underside of the cabinet?? If so, please explain???...


The underside of the cabinet was indeed hollow and made up of two pieces of thin wood. So when you tighten the screws it will "squish" the thin layers of wood together. Not the best thing for the long run. So what I did was install a 1"x1"x3" piece of wood between the screws and in-between the cabinet layers. This was easy because there was already a big round hole cut in the bottom layer by the factory to pull in the old radio wires. With the wood "fingers" in place it tightened-up real nice and didn't flex hardly at all.

Another thing that is stabilizing it is that I rammed it as far back as it would go and it's pushing against the padded window valance. This will keep it from shaking too much when in tow.

Good Luck all and thanks for the compliments


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I like it Jim. At the SoCal rally I prefer my coffee with cream and a little sugar. Thanks in advance.

For some reason, my DW packs the coffee maker back in its box after each morning use and tucks it neatly away in a cabinet behind a bunch of other stuff. I would just leave it out but she likes to tidy up the place and leave room on the counters. This mod would help us a bunch.

Thanks,


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

campmg said:


> I like it Jim. At the SoCal rally I prefer my coffee with cream and a little sugar. Thanks in advance.


The coffee bar will be open. C'mon by


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks nice! Coffee isn't my thing, and DH drinks instant, so no need for a coffeemaker.

Our fix for the 'stereo', which had no speakers other than in the thing, was to rip it out and get a portable. Works great!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> ....one of the service guys where I bought my camper, said I would have to reinforce the cabinet. Did you have to add wood to the underside of the cabinet?? If so, please explain???...


The underside of the cabinet was indeed hollow and made up of two pieces of thin wood. So when you tighten the screws it will "squish" the thin layers of wood together. Not the best thing for the long run. So what I did was install a 1"x1"x3" piece of wood between the screws and in-between the cabinet layers. This was easy because there was already a big round hole cut in the bottom layer by the factory to pull in the old radio wires. With the wood "fingers" in place it tightened-up real nice and didn't flex hardly at all.

Another thing that is stabilizing it is that I rammed it as far back as it would go and it's pushing against the padded window valance. This will keep it from shaking too much when in tow.

Good Luck all and thanks for the compliments








[/quote]
No, Thank *YOU* so much...I have a happy mod to do this weekend. Yet another reason why _I LOVE THIS FORUM!!!_


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Very sweet Jimmy. I gota see that at the Dunes.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

C'mon by. It'll be a continual open house


----------

